# Sprayer Tester Needed



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys,

I'm looking for at least 1 field tester that has a bunch of texturing coming up in the very near future. The past few years, MARSHALLTOWN has been developing a new sprayer and we are looking for someone to put some serious hours on our latest and greatest. This unit will be identical to our production model. We are just looking for some final feedback and testing. The unit can ship as soon as tomorrow (June 11th). I can disclose more detailed information to whoever is interested in testing. 

Either PM me here, email me a [email protected] or call me at 641-753-5999 x103

As always, I make sure my field testers are well taken care of :thumbup:

Thanks everyone,

Jim Bowie


----------

